# Light Fixture wall mounting brackets



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi,

Other than hanging straight from the ceiling is there any other options for hanging lighting fixtures?

I was thinking about finding L shaped wall brackets. Anyone know of any aesthetically pleasing ones sold locally?

It will be supporting the weight of a single Radion fixture.

Ikea has something like this available in a 19cm and 28cm, but I don't think it comes out far enough.
http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/90136136/

Any neat ideas out there?


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Some people on the forum have used electrical conduit. 

They have rented a pipe bender and the spray it black. Then you bolt it the back of your stand. It's a cheap, practicals and aesthetically pleasing option that allows for what size requirements you need.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

also seen people bend aluminium track by heating it.....thats super slick look.....i will post the link if i find it.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2009-04/diy/

there was thread with the many options available. go trough equipment section and look for it

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

